# My dog seems to be shedding way to much?



## sezzalovesmj (Sep 22, 2012)

hello hoping someone can help me.

i have a 3 year old golden, and just recently she seems to be shedding way to much. She goes to get washed by a groomer nearly every month but this does seem to make the shedding worser. So then i keep up with my daily brushing which helps for the day but soon at night it starts again. i did thought maybe she is lacking something in her diet but the vet told me that she is on one the top dog food brands which is holistic select (grain free) i know its normal and healthy for them to shed, but this to me is extreme! my other golden sheds but nothing like this girl. i just want really to know am i doing the right things? or do i need to do more? and for an example if you just touch her (pat her) a whole bunch of fur just comes out. And she isn't a heavy coated golden either. 

thank you so much


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You might have her thyroid level checked to just be sure it isn't low, but sometimes our dogs seem to go through a really heavy shed and honestly don't know why they aren't bald during this. It does slow down then re-grow. During the shedding times with my goldens, we daily stand outside and I brush from nose to tail and amazed to see how much coat I get out. Many days I brush them more than once to help remove those loose hairs. 

You might ask your groomer to blow dry her against the grain to blow out any loose hair but keep your brush handy and brush as often as you can. If it was food related I would think you would find she is itching constantly and biting at her skin..just bet you are experiencing a heavy shed.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is doing the same - it's reassuring to hear from someone like you, Deber, that it's normal! 

I think some of it is weather related - we've gone from 60 degrees to 0 in a week, then back to the 40's and now back to the 20's. I don't think his coat can keep up with the changes!


----------



## sezzalovesmj (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you to both of you for your help, does help to know others are having this problem also. The only thing is its like this yearly never stops so am thinking it might be her Thyroid like you said Deber. Thanks guys again for all your help


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester is shedding way too much too. He has had lots of health issues lately but his coat is so drastic that even the bet wqs shocked at how different it is from usual. He had his thyroid checked and it came back low, he then had the free thyroid level checked and it was ok so his thyroid level isn't from a sick thyroid but some other issue but as he has several, we can't know what. Do think it's affected him though, I have tried to look into how as everything I read says if the free level is ok then he should be ok. However he became v needy, itchy, put on a lot of weight for no practical reason and shed a lot of his coat, what coat there is has little shine and looks messy.
I agree, keep on brushing and blow his coat if he likes the dryer. This is the first year Chesters liked the dryer so it's good for us to do, my daughter has quite a powerful good one so I use that when she's at work!  My bitch used to shed a whole load of coat twice a year but hers was hormone related. These pups are such a mystery at times aren't they!!! Here's to new coats appearing soon!! :doh:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max seems fine - as far as we can ever tell with them. I so wish at times he could talk!
He also had surgery a month ago - removed a lipoma, benign, no worries, but they shaved a good section of his belly and side. I'm wondering if the stress from that experience may have contributed to the shedding too?

It does seem to have settled down, thank goodness!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

anesthesia will do a number on coat....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> anesthesia will do a number on coat....


Oh, my gosh, thank you for saying that!!!!!!!

I thought I was crazy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Oh, my gosh, thank you for saying that!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought I was crazy!


Not going crazy. After Bear's surgery, he was thread bare (not even the shaved parts!). It's finally coming back, though I think he is blowing coat atm. I'm easily getting cups of hair off when I brush him every day.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I should have posted about it sooner, I thought it was just normal coat blow from the weather being so wacky. This is such a relief, I didn't even realize how worried I was till I read Libertyme's post (who is my current best friend, thank you so much!).


----------

